
Apple clarifies which audio sources are supported on HomePod speakers - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/apple-clarifies-which-audio-sources-are-supported-on-homepod-speakers/
======
mykull
Who wants this digital Bluetooth garbage for playing music? I'll stick to my
analog crap that doesn't know one source from another, and isn't overpriced,
thanks.

